# BRATISLAVA, capital of Slovakia



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

A city known by many names...Bratislava (Slovak), Pressburg (German), Pozsony (Hungarian).




























Main building of the University of Bratislava:










During the 1968 revolution:









































































More to come...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

really nice


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wonderful shots. I love the architecture of Bratislava and cities like it and you've captured the city very atmospherically .


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Great photos! 

I've been to Bratislava 7 years ago... it was a very hot, boring summer day and the city was achingly empty. Would like to revisit it soon and improve my impression.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The old town really looks quite amazing. Hardly any renovation work is left there. I still don't understand though why they had to build a highway right thru the center of the city. hno:


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome!

Thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> The old town really looks quite amazing. Hardly any renovation work is left there. I still don't understand though why they had to build a highway right thru the center of the city. hno:


we call it "communist realism"... bridge with highway was build in 1975... half of the old city was destroyed (almost whole jewish quarter): some old pix:











there was synagogue right next to the cathedral...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic as always Herr Protektor! :yes: I love this town. The highway is indeed annoying, thou. 


When did you get to visit Bratislava, Kampfy? Did you combine your trip with the Vienna one or is this more recent? Where else did you go to?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

They're all fresh from the oven.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> Great photos!
> 
> I've been to Bratislava 7 years ago... it was a very hot, boring summer day and the city was achingly empty. Would like to revisit it soon and improve my impression.


This is usual in every (capital) city, that it's in summer empty and everybody is on vacation or trying to chill out somewhere else. So don't wait something different in summer, but BA changed a lot in 7 years (if you are fan of new buildings ).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bratislava looks, is a great city, thanks for those photos kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Lutheran Cemetery...many tombstones still bear German and Hungarian inscriptions:





































Michael's Gate:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Very beautiful city - I really hope to visit it some day.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Schöne additions!


So you've been to Bratislava but nowhere else in that region? Are you kidding me? :lol:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Bratislava deserved my full attention.  Which other cities are you talking about though? Budapest?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Kampflamm, I always enjoy your photography but this time you've really been given a gem to work with. Excellent shots!


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

EDIT:


----------



## türkyilmaz (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr. Protektor, sir, you're the best European photographer here on SSC! Period!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice girls walking around there, as far as I remember.


Kampfi, did you find some female Bratislover as well?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Slovak Parliament:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos too @Kampflamm  those updates are very nice too


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

You skipped my question, Mr. Protektor 


Nice update anyway. Love that monochrome tower one.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

US embassy:





































What are they doing to that poor animal? hno:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Very good shots, as usual, from a nice but rather unknown city (well, I did not know how Bratislava looks like before visiting this thread )


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

awesome shots of my city!  I hope you had a nice visit

for non-slovak speakers: the dog has lost :lol:




Kampflamm said:


>


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing pics!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Bump*

This thread deserves it.
Good framming, editing (yeah it takes time...), interesting city.


----------



## marcelff (May 20, 2008)

Nice shots of Bratislava! Great and historical architecture!
Like many other cities around the world, some old buildings are continuously being substituted for new buildings. I think it's directly related to laws of use and occupation of land.

Where can I find more about Slovakia architecture history?

PS: Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

history of typical slovak historical architecture is IMO a bit boring. Slovak culture is a culture of village - there were not so many large historical cities in Slovakia. If so, they were influenced by germans and hungarians (until 1918 was Slovakia a part of Austria-Ungaria) 

architecture of historical monuments, which can you see on the pics, are similar in middle-european countries. Bratislava has mainly baroque palaces, typical for Austria

the best pieces of slovak folk archtecture you can see in villages like Vlkolínec )http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vlkolínec), Zuberec )http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuberec) or Čičmany (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Čičmany) and also in works of father of slovak architecture, Dušan Jurkovič (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dušan_Jurkovič)


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the comments everyone.





































National Theater:



















View from the Old Bridge over to the new Apollo Bridge:


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Kampflamm,

Wonderful photographs. Bratislava is one of my favorite cities in Europe. 

I noticed something unusual in one of the photographs. 
Do you know anything about the gold or brass sphere on this tower? I have never seen a detail like that before. 
I'm guessing that it is some kind of astronomical globe.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> I noticed something unusual in one of the photographs.
> Do you know anything about the gold or brass sphere on this tower? I have never seen a detail like that before.
> I'm guessing that it is some kind of astronomical globe.


According to one of the travel guides I bought, it's a lunar globe that used to show the phases of the moon.


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

BA reminds me on Zagreb, A-H influenced, not too big. Compliments for serving us such photoset.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Embassy of the Reich:



















Church of our Highway:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics, beautiful city! kay:


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Bratislava is highly underrated. Maybe because it just became a capital some 15 years ago.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots - I'd really like to see a lot mroe of this city which hasn't had much exposure on this forum.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots - I'd really like to see a lot mroe of this city which hasn't had much exposure on this forum.


here u have whole forum ....BRATISLAVA


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Its great that the main building of the castle is now finally under thorough restoration. For being the icon of the city, it really deserves looking great also from the close and it sure will after they have finished it. I am looking forward to that, even though it may take a few years from now.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Slartibartfas said:


> Its great that the main building of the castle is now finally under thorough restoration. For being the icon of the city, it really deserves looking great also from the close and it sure will after they have finished it. I am looking forward to that, even though it may take a few years from now.


i agree with u


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

If I understood correctly, they're actually gonna add (read: reconstruct) something to the castle. It's amazing that it took until the 1950s for the government to start rebuilding the place.

Smore pics:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics. I admire your work, all your other photothreads are very nice as well.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Similar to a previous shot...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Amazing photograpy again!


----------



## MasEl (May 23, 2007)

These are...










...photos. Thanks kay:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the comments. Next trip is coming up tomorrow...hopefully I'll be able to take some pics.


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Really wonderful photography 

:applause:


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

lovely !:


----------



## paku (Jan 13, 2004)

I bet Spaniards love that sign. 









Awesome shots btw! Now that you finally dared to cross beyond the Iron Curtain, it would be nice to see Wroclaw in your camera. Any plans for that?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic detailed and B&W shots.


----------



## sipriano (Jun 12, 2009)

one of the most beautiful cities I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

paku said:


> Awesome shots btw! Now that you finally dared to cross beyond the Iron Curtain, it would be nice to see Wroclaw in your camera. Any plans for that?


I think I'd prefer to visit Krakow or Warsaw first.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

> I think I'd prefer to visit Krakow or Warsaw first.


You wouldn't like Warsawhno:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Warsaw is amazing, what are you talking about. Yes, some areas have been trashed by the communists, but even those areas are interesting. Such a dynamic city - many people I know either can't get enough of it or....
Anyway, Bratislava is very beauftiful! Thanks for pics


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Warsaw is amazing, what are you talking about. Yes, some areas have been trashed by the communists, but even those areas are interesting. Such a dynamic city - many people I know either can't get enough of it or....


I just said that Kampflamm probably wouldn't like it(same for erbse)


----------



## Ruo (Jul 29, 2009)

Great job! I had never heard so much about this city, I just had in mind the image of that movie "Hostel" which is recreated in Bratislava, but I have to admit that I got nice-surprised to see that it's not like that. It looks as cosy as other small European cities.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Iluminat said:


> I just said that Kampflamm probably wouldn't like it(same for erbse)


I think Warsaw looks great. Perfect mix between old and new architecture with some commieblocks here and there. If only Poland had the euro. hno:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

= nice


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Since Slovakia may qualify for the 2010 world cup tonight, I've decided to add another couple of shots to the thread. 

Hlavné námestie, Bratislava's main square:










One of the alleys leading towards Hlavné námestie (which is actually behind me in the shot):










Part of the highway that was built right thru the old town:










Some guy sitting on a bench on Hviezdoslav Square:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> Since Slovakia may qualify for the 2010 world cup tonight, I've decided to add another couple of shots to the thread.


No win for Slovakia.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing pics of a beautiful city


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice shots, interesting place.


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

kudos to the photographers.

great architecture!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The awful chimney is gone!  
It was such an eye sore for the city scape.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Which chimney/smokestack are you referring to? The one you can see from the castle hill?


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> Which chimney/smokestack are you referring to? The one you can see from the castle hill?


yes... this one




















and nothing will be left next week 


here is whole thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=492873&page=28


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The castle looks so different in white. To be honest I preferred the old color.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> The castle looks so different in white. To be honest I preferred the old color.


it´s our new "shining star"  it looks good in reality )) fresh  that´s the original colour from 17th century


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Michael's Gate:










Main Square with French Embassy in the background:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More...perhaps less touristy shots. :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos/shots of Bratislava


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

.
.
.
*...greetings from Malaysia...I visited Bratislava in October 2009

I love the city, I love the buildings, and of course I love all the PHOTOS.....*:applause:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice pictures, Kampflamm. I don't remember the city being this beautiful when I visited it years ago. There clearly has been a lot of restoration and some reconstruction possibly.


----------



## peterthegreat (Oct 9, 2003)

VelesHomais said:


> Nice pictures, Kampflamm. I don't remember the city being this beautiful when I visited it years ago. There clearly has been a lot of restoration and some reconstruction possibly.


they did a lot... but still much more is needed )) hope it will only go this way and you´ll see much more soon  one more shot... from the hills... former vineyards


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The historic center looks perfect these days...almost too perfect.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

2 pics shot from the Slavin monument hill:



















Different eras, different architectural styles...


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Bratislava 14.-15.11.2009 - photos by nordix







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Bratislava 2.9.2009 - photos by truu























































15.11.2009 - photos by lenkolaf
































































10.11.2009 - photos by Nytha






































13.11.2009 - photos by jammy-bugger















































photos by kubo krizo
Dulovo nam.









SND









Istropolis









Slavin - the best place in Bratislava










30.7.2009 - photo by Gochac


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Great thread! :cheers:

I've been meaning to revisit Bratislava for a while now. Now I'm determined.


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

They should have demolished that church because now it kinda blocks the view of this lovely road hno:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4120512003_d9a85e2fb4_b.jpg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

They should build a tunnel and rebuild the lost buildings. kay:


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

*Bratislava* - mostly photos from December 2009, many of them from christmas market

photos by TVBeth

















photos by Willow&Monk:









































photo by luc1a









photo by boisanfray









photos by rubencdl

















































































photos by petragregorova

































































































































photos by The World Wants a Real Deal

































photos by mugg3d

























































photos by camb541

















if you have any questions don't be afraid to ask


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

This thread shall not die! :guns1:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Another picture:


----------

